# Windows 10 Stuck in Safe Mode



## braddock71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,

Have upgraded to Windows 10 and while troubleshooting a black screen issue (when changing users or signing out), I activated safe mode using msconfig.

Upon reboot, the message I'm not getting is 'Enforced policy only allows administrators to sign in in Safe Mode' and an OK button - nothing else, no option to change user, no login, nothing!

I've downloaded the Win10 build to a USB key and tried many BCDEDIT commands to remove safe mode but nothing seems to work - I'm not that experienced with BCDEDIT and is possible I need to change the active partition (ie. the BCDEDIT commands I used were actually on the USB sticks boot rather than the C:\?) but not sure...

Appreciate any help and surprised it is so easy to break!
Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------

